# Craftman's newest 14" bandsaw



## Tugboater78

Thanks, ill keep this in mind around november, october is my 10 yr mark with my employer. They give up a $500 gift card to sears and ive been debating what i MIGHT spend it on. Knowing my luck one of my appliances will go bad and no new toys though.


----------



## Tedstor

I've checked out that bs a few times in my local Sears. Very impressive. IMO, it's the best BS under $600. I'd buy one myself if I didn't already have a Ridgid.


----------



## WhoMe

Isn't this essentially a Rikon clone? I know in the past the 10" and 14" band saws were essentially Rikons missing a couple of items like a fence and had some lesser specs and different paint. Even so, this looks like a great saw. 
From all the positive reviews, I know I will be checking this saw out when I am ready to buy.


----------



## ArtRafael

I have been in the market for a good, not too expensive band saw for a while now and have been hesitent to take the leap. This blog has helped. I'm off to the Sears store to check em out. Hope to bring one home now. Ralph


----------



## Tedstor

This BS is currently priced at $367 on the Sears site. Fatwallet.com lists a coupon code for $35 off any purchase over $300. That'll beat the price down to $332. If you become a member of fatwallet, you'll also receive 5% cash back' yeilding another $15 bucks. And if you have a Sears "shop your way" card, you can apply this purchase toward points for future Sears purchases. I'd imagine a Sears charge card could further enhance the deal as well.

Ive actually seen this BS on sale for $325ish a while back. WIth similar coupons, it could be had for $280-290. That would be a sick deal.


----------



## jchomme

I am going to pretend that I got the best price possible, It was the only one in the area and I had to have it. If you could get this new under $300 it would be an super deal!

I am still finding this saw to be really nice. The blade that it came with is not very good, but I was able to get some cutting done. I only did a quick setup, and nothing too negative to report. Now need to tune and get a better blade. The biggest downfall, so far, is the lousy manual. Doesn't bother me too much because of how simple this machine is.

I actually once had the Rikon 14" deluxe and this thing is a more reasonable 14" Bandsaw. I remember the Rikon had extra features, more resaw, more power and everything seemed more "polished," but I doubt It could do much more than this one. Kudos to the R and D team, they cut the fat and passing the savings along to us on a budget.

Added bonus: The open stand creates the feeling of more space in a small workshop. Helps me find my chi


----------



## Tedstor

Sorry. Wasn't aiming that reply at you. Even at $368, that machine is a GREAT value. I was actually trying to entice other readers into pulling the trigger (and perhaps myself too).


----------



## Marty5965

I pulled the trigger yesterday based on this review. Only one left in the City and I snagged it. It is sitting in my garage, waiting to be moved to my fledgling shop (basement). Thanks for the review. Only snag is, I just got clearance from the CFO to get a planer, guess I'll have to re-negotiate.


----------



## Dedvw

I own the Craftman Professional model. I have used just about every brand bandsaw made and this thing is a best buy in my opinion. I have just over 8 inches of rip on mine and with very little vibration. Get the craftsaman professional blades and call it a day : )

Does yours take the 99" blades like the professional model?


----------



## Marty5965

Blades are 99.75 "


----------



## wormil

How is vibration out of the box?


----------



## jchomme

Did the nickel test and it passed. Balanced the nickel, started the saw, nickel stood up; vibration is minimal.

I believe this is the same saw as the Pro Model minus some features and fence, but mainly the same. I base this on having owned the Pro model recently.


----------



## Surfside

What was the blade that came along with it? You pleased with it?


----------



## SebringDon

Just pulled the trigger on this at $349. I'll pick it up from the local Sears tomorrow. Anybody want a Delta ShopMaster 9" bandsaw?


----------



## SebringDon

Got my new BS home Monday, and I've had a bit of time to play with it now. Like JC said, the blade is nothing to write home about, but the mailman just brought me a Timberwolf 3-pack. I've made a rudimentary fence and crosscut guide (a wooden miter gauge fixed at 90 degrees, basically). Using the original blade, I cut out a few fish shapes for the wife from 1/2 ply, ripped some 2×4 into 3/8 pine stock, ripped and crosscut ply from 1/4" to 3/4", and knocked off a few other cuts, including a 15 degree edge on an oval. So far I'm very pleased. It didn't take long to get most of the drift tuned out, and I think I'll get rid of all of it by the time I'm done fiddling.


----------



## atmil

Hey guys, I had one of these bandsaws for a year or so. Unfortunately I ended up having an unfixable factory-defective machine, but I have a massive pile of parts for it. If anyone is in need of anything, I'd be happy to ship out whatever it is that you need for cheaper than anywhere else!

PS: I also happen to have one brand new set of rubber tires, and two new sets of urethane tires: one set orange from eBay, and one set of blue Carter tires. Just let me know!


----------

